# Gonna buy a pistol



## taylornelms (Mar 21, 2010)

I by no means a new gun owner but I've never owned a pistol.  I have never seen a need for a pistol but after thinking things over and watching the news, (white kid got killed cuase he wouldnt give his cell phone over) im starting to think how i would like to carry.  

I am not a cowboy and dont plan on shooting someone or flashing it around but I will not be killed by some thug becuase he has a gun and I dont.  

Anyway- what would you guys suggest to buy?  I do not want to spend much over 500 bucks.  I can get a glock at ed's for 398 plus tax.  Would that be a good option? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2010)

My suggestion would be that before you start totin` a shooter, to talk to some experienced folks first. And get your mind right, to fully understand the responsibility, and implications, of carryin` one.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, thats what im doin. To be honest it will probably be a truck gun, but I would like to know as much as possible before i invest and take on that responsibility.


----------



## CBH (Mar 21, 2010)

A gun in your truck will not do you a bit of good when you are walking out of a store towards your truck; the handgun needs to be on your person, readily accessible.  

As for the type of handgun, caliber, and method of carry no one here can tell you what is best for you.  You need to handle and shoot a variety of handguns to determine what works best for you.  Same goes with holsters and the placement of them on your body.  Body type has alot to do with how you carry.  Your job and daily routine are important too.  A lifeguard has less options than a fully dressed person.

I wouldn't call a Glock a good option for somebody with little or no handgun experience.  I would suggest a revolver for a beginner.


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to a range and shoot different guns and different calibers. Find a combination that you are comfortable with and go that route. Make sure you understand the functions of the pistol and become proficient with it before you even think about carrying it. If you can't consistently shoot accurately, just leave it at home until you can. Make sure you understand the responsibility of carrying and the laws that currently govern it.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks CBH, i agree with your first statement but I want to get used to something before  I take on the responsibility. The only reason for the glock would be cost, reliability, and the fact that i wouldnt cry if it got scuffed or dusty.


----------



## Glassman (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with CBH

A double action revolver in .38/.357 with a 4" barrel would serve you well. Just as concealable as an auto and much easier to learn. 

You should be able to find a good used Smith and Wesson in your price range.


----------



## CBH (Mar 21, 2010)

I am not a Glock fan.  I do own one, a full size #31 .357 Sig.  I bought it to play with the cartridge.  Took the gun to Glock in Smyrna for night sights back in January.  The service tech went through the entire pistol and upgraded it to current specs with new parts...for no additional cost.  My gun, purchased used,  appeared to have been unfired when I bought it.

I have to admit their customer service was great.  Glocks do not fit every hand and many people do not shoot them well.  You should also consider buying a used handgun.  It is possible to purchase a few used handguns for the amount you want to spend.  I buy used firearms all the time.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 21, 2010)

all but two of my firearms are used.  I agree with all of what you guys.  Any ideas other than the S and W?


----------



## CBH (Mar 21, 2010)

I have owned about twenty-two Taurus handguns over the years.  I have never owned a bad one, and they are less expensive than a S&W.  There are a good many police trade-ins available now; Glock, Beretta, Sig and S&W brands make up the bulk of them.  Look into those.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Ruger SP101*



taylornelms said:


> all but two of my firearms are used.  I agree with all of what you guys.  Any ideas other than the S and W?


I think I saw a Ruger SP101 in 357 on the S&S forums the other day for le ss than $500. Fella said it has not been fired since the factory fired the test cartridge. I like mine, the recoil is a little bit harsh with the 357 rounds but just for practice I shoot 38 specials out of it and that recoil is not nearly as harsh.


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm surprised no one's said it, but a .22 is the fastest way to get proficient with a handgun. Keep an eye out, and you can probably find a Ruger semi-auto for $250 or so. The other $250 will get you close to either a used Ruger or S&W revolver or semi-auto.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 22, 2010)

There are lots of good deals out there right now on military trade-ins from Europe.  The Hungarian PA-63's and the Czech CZ-82 or 83 are awesome guns for the money.  The PA-63 is a direct rip-off of the Walther PP patents.  The CZ is slightly updated.  Both are cheap for what you get and will out perform the plastic pistols in the long run.  The ammo is cheap and readily available so you can afford to become proficient.  Both pistols are smaller in size and easy to carry.  The Bersa autos are good choices for a new gun in a moderate range and also easy to conceal.


----------



## CBH (Mar 22, 2010)

The problem with a Walther PP or similar size gun in .32 a.c.p. or .380 a.c.p. is that you can get a 9mm or .40 S&W caliber gun in about the same size package.  Given the choice, go with the larger and more powerful cartridge.  Here is a photo of a Walther PP .32 a.c.p. on top of a S&W #908 9mm pistol for size comparison.


----------



## DblTee (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd recommend a G26 or G19.  

I wish there was a local gun shop I could recommend but as you've seen, Ed's has prices none of the local shops can meet.  You can't even buy used in the S&S for the price of a new one at Ed's.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

I still believe that the gun should be small enough to actually carry.  A cannon in your car console does you no good when you're being mugged.  And all hyperbole beside, a hole in the heart is a hole in the heart, I don't care if you put it there with a #2 pencil.  Also, the Walther designs work, something a lot of fad pistols can't claim.


----------



## carver (Mar 26, 2010)

ruger lcp and a cc permit


----------



## devil-dog (Mar 26, 2010)

Taurus UltraLight is pretty decent - and not bad on the wallet either.


----------



## mgrclicket (Mar 29, 2010)

Taylor,
check your private messages
and give me a call you know me


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out the new Diamondback .380 a very nice shooting gun and very high quality with a reasonable price tag.

http://www.diamondbackfirearms.com/


----------



## PeopleEatingTastyAnimals (May 15, 2010)

Go with a M-11 in .380, they are old guns but reliable and shoot real fast.  they are compact and hold value very well.  They might be a little out of your price range but you could defend yourself versus several punks very easy.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 15, 2010)

Not knowing your work history, or how you intend to carry makes it difficult. I've carried almost 40 years,and the agency the employees me requires a .45; investing in good leather can cost as much as the weapon. If you purchase any substantial weapon you will soon learn a gun belt is required to support it. If it's a semi-auto a mag pouch and holster will serve you well. All the weapons mentioned have pluses and minuses, some love Glocks, I personally don't favor anything polymer,(gun or holster). I bought a SigPro in .357 Sig, but didn't keep it long. Before you invest in a weapon get your friend(s) to let you try theirs, or visit a dealer with a range. You need to do the research and figure out what you like, or don't before you invest in a weapon and accessories needed to make it practical. While you're at it, get your Concealed carry permit so if you do face an encounter we all hope never occurs, you'll be legal. Good Luck.


----------



## golffreak (May 15, 2010)

So, have you bought one yet?


----------



## goldhound56 (May 19, 2010)

I have a Puma 1911-22 .It handles a lot like a .45 cal 1911 but cheaper to shoot . My other toy is a Judge .45/410.


----------

